# Anleitung für einen Konfetti Regen



## RMD1995 (12. Jan 2011)

Hi,

wir sollen für den Informatikunterricht eine Seite zum Thema Karneval schreiben. Ich habe jetzt alles was wir haben müssen und in HTML schon hatten, teilweise hatten wirs noch nicht^^, eingebaut. Allerdings fehlt mir noch ein Detail, und zwar würde ich gerne im Vordergrund einen Konfetti-regen haben.

Ich habe schon im Netz nachgeforscht und nix gefunden womit man das mit HTML machen könnte. Dann hab ich danach gesucht was man verwenden könnte und bin dabei auf Java-Script gestoßen.

Da ich allerdings überhaupt keine Ahnung in Sachen JS habe hätte ich gerne eure hilfe, ein solches Script zu erstellen. 

Könnt ihr mir eine Anleitung erstellen, womit auch ein absoluter Noob in Sachen JS, zu einem Vernünftigen Ergebnis kommt?

Ich hab mir das eigentlich so Vorgestellt:

-Ich mache JPGs von 10 verschiedenen einzelnen Konfetti(s), also z.B. Blaues_Konfetti.jpg(eigentlich nur ein Blauer Punkt^^) ; Grünes_Konfetti.jpg ; Rotes_Konfetti.jpg; ect.
- Ein Zufallsgenerator sollte dann ein zufällige Reihenfolge in der diese Bilder dann „herunteregnen“
-Das sollt in einem Solchen Abstand passieren das man die eigentliche Seite noch lesen kann, der Bildschirm aber trotzdem bedeckt aussieht, sowohl in der Breite als auch in der Höhe. ( Eventuell auch dichterer Konfettiregen, dann sollte es aber aufhören wenn man einen Knopf drückt oder einfach so Klickt, damit man die Seite noch lesen kann.
- Vll. Kann man es so machen das sich das gefallene Konfetti am „Boden“ der Seite sammelt, das muss aber nicht sein.

Ich hoffe ihr Versteht was ich meine^^.

mfg

P.S.: Wenn ihr euch fragt warum ich so etwas einbauen will obwohl wir noch gar kein Java können: Mich interessiert das Thema "programmieren" einfach sehr und wir nehmen auch noch Java durch (ca.2-3Monate), also hab ich mir gedacht warum sollte ich nicht meine HTML-Seite zu einem "Knaller" machen und gleichzeitig noch vor lernen und mich weiter mit programmieren beschäftigen?


Edit: Nach dem Tipp von darkeye2 das Wort Java überall durch JS erstetzt.


----------



## darkeye2 (12. Jan 2011)

Also ich glaube was du meinst ist JavaScript, nicht Java oder? ein applet ist ja nur an einer festgelegten stelle auf der seite und kann html nicht beeinflüssen, also entweder ist dann deine ganze seite in Java (als applet) oder du realisierst das mit JS


----------



## RMD1995 (12. Jan 2011)

Du hast recht, ich meinte JS

mfg


----------



## Fitzi21 (12. Jan 2011)

Wäre es nicht sogar leichter, einfach nur ein animiertes gif-Bild da drauf zu setzen ?


----------



## RMD1995 (12. Jan 2011)

Wenn es dann so aussieht als ob das Konfetti "runterregnet" könnte ich das machen. 

Dazu müsste ich doch einfach nur ein Konfetti-Regen.gif (einfach versch. farbende Punkte die fallen) erstellen, z.b. in gimp, was die Breite und Höhe meiner Seite hat, oder?

mfg


----------



## Fitzi21 (12. Jan 2011)

RMD1995 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es dann so aussieht als ob das Konfetti "runterregnet" könnte ich das machen.
> 
> Dazu müsste ich doch einfach nur ein Konfetti-Regen.gif (einfach versch. farbende Punkte die fallen) erstellen, z.b. in gimp, was die Breite und Höhe meiner Seite hat, oder?
> 
> mfg



Auch im Gebiet der Bildbearbeitung muss ich mich als absoluter Anfänger outen, habe mich da meistens auf bereits erstellte Grafiken gestürzt.

Wenn, dann musst du auf jeden Fall auch noch die jeweils Weise Fläche transparent gestalten. 

Aber nimm das eher als möglichen Ansatz und verlass dich da auf die Leute, die da was von verstehen (also nicht mich) 

Wünsche allen noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## TKausL (12. Jan 2011)

Animierte Gifs würde ich nicht verwenden.
Denn: Entweder legst du das Gif in den Hintergrund, und alle Divs und der Text wird das Gif verdecken, oder du legst es in den Vordergrund, und es verdeckt den Text/die Links, sodass diese nichtmehr anklickbar sind.
Such doch mal nach "JavaScript schnee".
Da gibt es schöne Scripte, schnee rieseln zu lassen. da müsstest du dann ja nurnoch für jede Schneeflocke eine zufallsfarbe generieren lassen.


----------



## RMD1995 (13. Jan 2011)

TKausL hat gesagt.:


> Animierte Gifs würde ich nicht verwenden.
> Denn: Entweder legst du das Gif in den Hintergrund, und alle Divs und der Text wird das Gif verdecken, oder du legst es in den Vordergrund, und es verdeckt den Text/die Links, sodass diese nichtmehr anklickbar sind.
> Such doch mal nach "JavaScript schnee".
> Da gibt es schöne Scripte, schnee rieseln zu lassen. da müsstest du dann ja nurnoch für jede Schneeflocke eine zufallsfarbe generieren lassen.



Dann lass ich das mit dem Gif sein, das macht dann ja wenig sinn.

Leider gibt es, wenn ich ein fertiges Schneeflocken Script nehme, 2 Probleme:

1. Ich gehe davon aus das dann werbung für die ursprungsseite im Quellcode ist und vll. sogar auf meiner seite. Das soll aber auf keinen fall sein.
2. Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich es schaffe, das die Schneeflocken(welche dann ja rund sein müssten und nicht so nen komisches 6-Eck) in mehreren farben fallen, die dann in der reihenfolge auch noch zufällig sein soll.

trotzdem danke für die antwort.

mfg


P.S.: Kennt ihr vll. ein Schneeflocken-Script ohne werbung und wo die Flocken einfache Kreise sind?


----------



## maki (13. Jan 2011)

*verschoben*

Du bist in einem java Forum, nicht in einem JavaScript Forum, deine Chancen wären besser wenn du in einem passendem Forum nachfragen würdest.


----------



## RMD1995 (13. Jan 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> *verschoben*
> 
> Du bist in einem java Forum, nicht in einem JavaScript Forum, deine Chancen wären besser wenn du in einem passendem Forum nachfragen würdest.




Wie du oben siehst dachte ich zuerst ja auch das es zu Java gehört. Aber ich probiers, wie du gesagt hast, jetzt doch mal in einem JS forum. 

Trotzdem danke für die Antworten!


----------

